# Sliding wardrobe doors MDF top hanger or bottom roller?



## Bodone (5 Aug 2021)

Hello all,

looking to make some sliding wardrobe doors, shaker style, 22mm or 18mm Mdf with 6mm ply. They’ll be quite large 2400x650.

Would I be ok with bottom rollers or should they be hung with top rollers? There is an existing track for bottom rollers, but I’m worried the doors may warp with the weight.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Cabinetman (6 Aug 2021)

I would hanging from the top, but as the doors are made from MDF and quite often the screws have to go in the top edge you will have a problem, so this is how I got around it before using short lengths of inch dowel. Ian


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Aug 2021)

top


----------



## Bodone (6 Aug 2021)

Top it is. Thank you both and that’s a cunning plan with the dowel.


----------

